# Clothes to make me appear skinnier?



## Fedora_Chic (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay so I need some clothing tips and advice because I have come to the conclusion that my clothes are not at all flattering. I am kinda fat. I am 5'3 and I weigh 156lbs. And I usually suck it in so I look like I only have a small belly.. So umm.. I really don't know what to say so I'll put in some info about myself. And leave the rest to you guys.

Hair Color: Darkest Brown with Blonde bangs kinda like rogue. Except my hairstyle is layers and its just below my shoulders.
Skin Color: Fair with a very very light tan to it.
Eye Color: Hazel
Eye Shape: They're kind of a cross between wideset, droopy, and mostly hooded.
Face Shape: Oval with features kind of dramatic like a diamond shape.
I don't like a lot of girly things. I usually wear dark colors. Tank Tops, Skirts with Leggings, Shorts, Capris, Cargos, boots and flats, mail carrier bags. I love to wear those 3 row pyramid stud bracers and chokers. I'm kind of tomboyish and my fave colors are blue, grey and black.
Yeah.... So thats all I can come up with...
So I hope you guys can help me out. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 12, 2009)

You are not fat, I am sure that you are gorgeous! But if you want to look thinner, it's all about creating an illusion of length. Ditch the capris as they make you look shorter and stouter. Go for straight-legged jeans, even if you have thicker legs, a straight line will still give the illusion of "thin-ness". Don't wear anything poofy or bohemian as that can make you look bigger than you actually are. You may not like girly things but heels would really help, they can be shorter heels. It's all about tricking the eye into thinking that you are taller so that you appear thinner. My mom is 5' 2" and heels help make her look so much taller! HTH! If you have any questions please feel free to ask them!


----------



## Little Addict (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm kind of the same way. you're not fat at all, really. you may be athletic (idk how much you work out but i do almost every day for more than an hour ... so mainly the weight is muscle mass) 
anywho, if you're wearing dark colors most of the time, i've learned that waist-accentuating shirts work really well in your favor. if it's just a shirt, add a belt or something to it to accentuate your curves!
i agree with the person above with the heels, it really does help.
and a high self-esteem is always the best accessory!


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 15, 2009)

gildedangel is right about creating the illusion of height. One effective way to do this is to choose a dark colour and wear it on top and bottom to create a vertical line. Eg. you could choose a charcoal shade and wear a top, pants, and shoes all in that shade (don't forget hoisery too if you wear it). You can add an open coat or jacket in a more interesting colour if you like.
What kind of body shape do you have? (ie. how would you describe your body proportions, eg. thighs, hips, waist, bust, shoulders, arms, etc.). If you could let me know, I could give you some more tips. I have almost finished my Image Consulting course and will be certified soon, so I'm full of info to share xo

PS. I <3 studs! I'm a rock & metal fan


----------



## Fedora_Chic (Jul 15, 2009)

Wide shoulders, small chest, waist is smallish as well, wide hips, large thighs, and the bottom part of my legs are small. But I have a bit of a belly also.


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fedora_Chic* 

 
_Wide shoulders, small chest, waist is smallish as well, wide hips, large thighs, and the bottom part of my legs are small. But I have a bit of a belly also._

 
   Without seeing you it's hard to say for sure which 'shape' you are but you sound like you have an attractive figure. Wide hips, wide shoulders and a small waist usually appear on an hourglass-type figure. This is a good thing- a very womanly and sexy shape! Please don't be too hard on yourself. Be happy that you have a small waist. Be proud! Show it off!


----------



## Fedora_Chic (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, I guess but how do I show it off without looking like a goober?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm 5'3 and I am very conscious about my weight also....I wear a lot of dark bottoms and any color top is a go for me...My dh says if you buy one more pair of black pants, shorts, capris I'm gonna scream...He screams a lot....


----------



## Fedora_Chic (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok. Here are some pics of me. Yes, I know theyre cruddy webcam pics. Lol.
My Head
My Body


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 15, 2009)

You look fine...I wish 156 looked like that on my frame...However it did not..I had too much butt so i had to go way down....I think what you are wearing looks slimming because you do not look like you weigh 156 at all....you look great. 

I think it all depends on ones frame how much weight they can carry and still look great...everyone does not need to be bone skinny to look Hot!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm about 5'5 and 163 lbs.  I'm a size 12!  I know your situation.

From personal experience,  I've learned a few ways to look thinner...

1.  Wear clothes that actually fit well!  Not too tight and not too baggy.  
I used to prefer tighter clothing when I was thinner.  But the clothes were so tight that my lower back (above the pant line) and a bulge, lol.  Earlier in the year, I prefer baggy clothes at work.  Mon- Friday, I wear heels, slacks and a simple dress top.  Blah!  I never wanted to catch attention in the office so I dress like an "old lady" lol.  But recently, I found 3 pairs of skinny jeans (only $6 on the JcPenny clearance rack, I Heart Ronson! love it) that fit very well and make me look thinner.  

2.  Show off some legs!  I love skinny capri jeans with wedges!  My legs look longer, thinner and toned.  Plus wedges are way more comfortable than heels.

3.  Tanned skin and wear white!  I used to tan a lot.  During the summer, I would wear white (especially flowy white tops or dresses).  That totally made me look thinner.

4.  A belt under the bra line.  It will make your boobs look larger but your mid section slimmer.  I prefer thicker belts.  If you live in the US, check out New York & Company.  I went in 2 times this month and they have cute belts for only $9.95.  Cheap and durable.

5.  When it comes to tight form dresses, a body shapewear will be your best friend!  Like Spankx or an off brand at any department store, Target, etc.

6.  Dark jeans will make your legs looks thinner.

7.  Black sometimes doesn't make you look thinner.  I wear black as much as the next goth chick, but through the years, I've noticed that it's not slimming majority of the time.

8.  A v-neck can make your upper body and shoulder area thinner.  Showing the clavicle bone is pretty.  

9.  Most important!  Stand straight!
When a person stands straight (even when sitting), it creates an illusion of a taller and slimmer person.  Plus your boobies will look larger too. hehe

Overall, spending time trying on clothes will pay off.  I can spend hours in the fitting room trying on clothes.  I want to spend time to choose the correct fitting clothing.  I don't want to waste money on unflatter clothing.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 15, 2009)

The two tips I can give you which helped me when I was larger are thus

1)Buy clothes that fit, don't be tempted to buy a size smaller thinking you that it fits you just about and that you will slim down as I assure you that you will become complacent and that it may never fit properly.  Also, buying clothes which are a size too small for you may boost your ego for a second or two but it kills when someone says "didn't they have that in your size?" Not to mention as hhunt2 did, it gives you extra bulges all over your body which is something I wasn't conscious of until I checked in the mirror.

2)Be comfortable in stuff you buy, by this I don't mean dress in pyjamas and loose t shirts, I mean buy nice shirts etc..(whatever you wear for work) which fit you properly and don't show any man made bulges which would not be present if the clothes were off. 

3) (Sorry!) Don't go sale shopping without making a list of stuff you could do with, I used to go sale shopping willy nilly and ended up with tonnes of crap that was ill fitting, the wrong colour and would never look good on me. 

It just takes a bit of time to realise what makes you look good but once you've got it, you don't lose it.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL I just saw your pics, you look so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with everyone here. Wear clothes that fit well. Often when clothes are too tight it makes one look bigger. 

Skinny jeans are not slimming. I have a pair and I know they don't make me look slim but I still like them. BUT if you want to go for a slimming look, go with straight/boot leg jeans. 

And big yes on heels. I look completely different wearing flats vs heels. My legs look much longer and heels does wonders for the body (chest out, stomach in, butt perkier).

You look fine in legging. Personally I stay away from them, they make my thighs look thunderous. I wear tights though, not on it's own as a sub for pants, I wear them like pantyhose. 

Another one that I stay away from is peasant blouses, gawd I look awful in these. Feel very linebackerish in them. They work on some people, just not me.


----------



## Fedora_Chic (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks you guys. Your advice was really helpful.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 15, 2009)

-Dark wash jeans with a hint of fading down the thigh (nooo baggy jeans!!)
-V-neck tops, scoop necks shorten the neck and bring attention to any double chin issues(which I currently struggle with, ha.)


----------



## Untitled_Diva (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark washed jeans.. straight legs flatter me as well. 5'3 163 so I am near you.


----------



## 3jane (Aug 30, 2009)

- *a good bra*: seriously, it will make you stand taller and help your posture, which helps soooo much.  if you slouch, your tummy looks bigger.
- nip in at the waist or ribcage area, where you're smaller.  much better than a loose tshirt
- open up the shoulder area, with v-necks and the like... instead of halter tops, which can make the shoulders look broader
- if you get your shirts to hit a little higher than the zebra-ish one you have in the pic, the horizontal line it makes will look smaller.  maybe aim for an inch or two longer than the waistband?  also, your legs will look proportionally longer/leaner

watch a couple of episodes of What Not to Wear-- they're good at illustrating a lot of the points everyone has made


----------



## thewinglessbird (Sep 4, 2009)

Aaw, you have a cute figure, Fedora. You are actually perfectly in proportion.

First of all, the top you are wearing in the first picture doesn't help. You can probably see for yourself that the black top does. The contrast only brings attention to the widest part of your frame - thighs.

Tunics work better, as they're long & shouldn't cling to thighs.

I like the suggestion of faded jeans. They can definetly help.

Cardigans that rest on the thigh area break the figure down. They draw attention away from the widest part of your figure - the thighs & also the width of the upper body, when left open. This gives the illusion of a slimmer frame. This also works for jackets & coats.


----------

